# Pistol for the wife...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm wanting to find a pistol for my wife. I'm thinking a mid-size 9mm. Something concealable but not too small to hold. I don't like Glock, Taurus, or Beretta for sure. And... I want to be in the $300-350ish range...

Am I dreaming?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

:-o Are you suggesting a trade? :lol:


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well... The thought was there... but I don't think anyone would want her.. She's still a little lame from the dog bite back in February.. and with child too... I'll just keep her and trade cash for a gun instead..


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Take a look at the Ruger SR9C. I bought the full size for my wife. She has small hands and most guns dont fit her. That one did.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks nice... $392.95 on Davidson's through my local dealer... but none available... Maybe someone will have one in stock when I go out to the city tomorrow..


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Ruger SP101. 2 1/4" barrel or 3" barrel. Perfect concealed weapon, get a .357 you can shoot the big rounds, then load it with .38 special for her. Use home defense rounds.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

If I go the revolver route it'd be a hammerless model.... Poking around online I've seen a few I would like to handle in person.... A day like tomorrow would be one of those times I'd love to have a spare car stashed away at a storage unit out there so I can go do my thing and my wife can go do her thing.

The SP101 is way over budget... especially after taxes and whatnot..


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Kahr CW9.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would have to see pictures of her before I make an offer.
look at the Ruger LC9.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

stimmie78 said:


> If I go the revolver route it'd be a hammerless model.... Poking around online I've seen a few I would like to handle in person.... A day like tomorrow would be one of those times I'd love to have a spare car stashed away at a storage unit out there so I can go do my thing and my wife can go do her thing.
> 
> The SP101 is way over budget... especially after taxes and whatnot..


I see the SP101 on KSL alll the time! you can find them cheap I promise. Just last week there was one up.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Seems I'm always a day late and a dollar short on KSL Ads.... Plus living in the Basin doesn't help when all the good deals are on the Wasatch Front... But I still look all the time


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Ruger LCP 380


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm leaning M&P Shield... Good price if I can find one in stock... 

Ruger LCP 380 isn't a 9mm. And the Ruger semi-autos have far too many lawyer added features.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

As mentioned, the Ruger LC9 and Kahr CW9 should fit the bill. You could also look at the Kel Tec.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> And the Ruger semi-autos have far too many lawyer added features.


What does that mean?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Heavy triggers, warnings in the largest font possible, massively large loaded chamber indicator... I'll take a Ruger Revolver any day.... just not a semi..


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> I'm leaning M&P Shield... Good price if I can find one in stock...
> 
> Ruger LCP 380 isn't a 9mm. And the Ruger semi-autos have far too many lawyer added features.


I'd lean toward the Shield. Just picked one up today after church at CAL Ranch in A.F. for 399.99. They had 10 left after my purchase. Boy I like the way gun feels.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

it is a little more money around $450 but I would recommend, smith and wesson just came out with the M&P Shield. It is a little smaller than the M&P compact.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> stimmie78 said:
> 
> 
> > And the Ruger semi-autos have far too many lawyer added features.
> ...





stimmie78 said:


> Heavy triggers, warnings in the largest font possible, massively large loaded chamber indicator... I'll take a Ruger Revolver any day.... just not a semi..


Building upon this, most people mention lawyer features implying that a firearm manufacturer intentionally added certain features to the firearm to limit liabilities and the potential for lawsuits. The features Stimmie78 listed are some fantastic examples that Ruger has instituted to protect themselves (theoretically).


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Heavy triggers, warnings in the largest font possible, massively large loaded chamber indicator...


Almost sounds like the words of first time buyer speaking not knowing what to look for...do you not a buy a truck if the text on the visor is too large warning of rolling or if they use ABS or backup sensor? Knock yourself out and vote with your money for whichever company you like, but it is ironic that after stating that you would lean towards buying a Smith, Clinton & Wesson. Many people would consider those safety features, Springfield goes way beyond this with palm sensor and special trigger, are you anti Springfield too? The only reasonable objection may be the trigger weight, but it is lighter than the Glock 26 and the Beretta Nano if you want any logical info to be considered. I appreciate the sentiment, but I think the idea doesn't make sense as they are safer for everyone and make sense. 
Anywho..
Here is a looker for the wife:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> And the Ruger semi-autos have far too many lawyer added features.


In my opinion the Ruger is a tougher, better built pistol. I remember some years back I was looking to buy a 9mm. I called every manufacture and asked about shooting +P+ ammo in their guns. Everyone told me no, except for Ruger. Ruger told me their guns were built to handle them. Even now, Ruger will handle a lot of the hotter Corbon loads. The 45 colt rounds that Corbon makes are only recommended in the Ruger OM Vaqueros, Ruger #1 and the Marlin 1895.

A lot of guns have the "lawyer added features". Not just Ruger.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

The most important thing to consider, is not what you want to get her, but what she wants and will actually like to shoot.

Take her and let her shoot different guns. She will have an opinion of what she likes. Whether she will say anything to you may be another story but if you get one she doesn't like, you better like it because you'll have a new gun.

My wife hates the LCR .38, she didn't like kahrs, wasn't fond of the ruger SP, didn't care for older Ruger or Smith and Wesson autos. She loves the Colt government .380 (Sig makes a .380 (Sig P238) based on the colt design and is coming out with a 9mm (Sig P938) based on the same design, although they are above your stated price range.), and likes shooting the Judge (.45 long colt and .410). She really likes Springfield XDM 9mm too. I found out when I told her I was going to sell my XDM and she let me know I was not going to sell it. I "sold" it to her for a special price. :O•-: 

I would suggest using price as a lower consideration than what she really wants and will shoot. 

Take all these opinions and let her narrow them down based on feel. Then let her decide based on her actually shooting them.

Just sayin from past experience.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with DOC 100%. An old saying that applies "If she ain't happy, you ain't happy".


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I may end up waiting until later in the year to get her something... If we had a nice gun store around we could shoot different weapons and decide that way. Unfortunately we don't. Anyone want to come to Roosevelt and start an awesome gun store with and indoor range? Prices on the M&P Shield on GalleryofGuns is anywhere from $350-400. IF you can get one from a retailer on there. If I have to wait to get one from my local retailer to get it at the price listed for them on there, then I'll wait. Currently the wife is prego so no shooting for her until the kid comes along per her orders...


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Bought my wife a Ruger LCP a year ago. She loves it. She has very small hands.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Forget the wife, I didn't like the LCR, it has a vicious, biting recoil. I own a SR9c and love it, it is a little big for easy carry. My SP101 is too heavy as well. I really love my two .380s, a lcp and a taurus tcp, both shoot great, both are light and easy to have on you, and before you give me the .380 isn't a gun, you could be right, but I have one in each hand, and 2 are certainly enough!


----------

